# Lyn's Picture Journey with new Panasonic Lumix FZ 300



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hi. Everyone.... I am really happy with my new camera i have panasonic FZ 300 it is new to 2016. I am still learning how to use it but i love the burst it takes 60 photo's in a half of a second. I just love it. Deb you were asking about my camera well here it is. I have to buy another flash it takes another flash to take night time photo's a bigger flash it costs $400 to get it so hopefully Santa will come with some Christmas money and i can get it. It just improves the picture at night time and it does the same thing as a SLR Camera. I didn't want to change lens all of the time. That is a real Pain.

They say that this camera is just as good as a SLR.


























This is the burst function


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

You took some beautiful shots, Lyn! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

Thanks so much for the information on the camera.
You've told me exactly what I needed. 

The pictures of the seagulls are great!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> 
> Thanks so much for the information on the camera.
> You've told me exactly what I needed.
> ...


Thanks Deb. You are very Welcome. I didn't want a SLR to keep changing the lens all of the time a real pain. With the function that takes 60 photos in a half of a second you can save the photo you want on the camera higher than a 1080 Picture. I love it I haven't got Indi flying yet he is to quick. Sometime I'll get him. 



aluz said:


> You took some beautiful shots, Lyn! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you Ana. Glad you liked them.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Christmas at the beach. For you Deb.*

Had our Christmas at the beach with my cousin and i got a few ocean waves rolling in. The ocean shots were used with the burst function fast shutter motion. For you Deb.

Bargara Beach Bundaberg. Australia




































Me enjoying the breeze at my cousin's place for Christmas.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Very nice clear crisp pictures, Lyn.

I can see why you are pleased with your new camera. :thumbup:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Very nice clear crisp pictures, Lyn.
> 
> I can see why you are pleased with your new camera. :thumbup:*


Thank you Deb. Yes they are very sharp photo's much better than my old camera. I love it. I can't wait to get a photo of Indi flying if i can get one that is. Hope santa brings you a new Camera for Christmas Deb.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, those photos are great! I especially like the shots of the waves rolling in, they are very clear and detailed  They make me feel as if I'm right there with you!

I'm glad you're happy with your new camera :thumbsup: hoto:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, those photos are great! I especially like the shots of the waves rolling in, they are very clear and detailed  They make me feel as if I'm right there with you!
> 
> I'm glad you're happy with your new camera :thumbsup: hoto:


Thank you Gi Gi. I used the burst function with the shutter. Where I bought my camera from the girl told me that my camera is a two in one it does things that a SLR camera can do. I didn't no that.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Deborah I think you will be interested first time action Wild Galah's.*

Hello Everyone!!! For the first time i got some flying shots of a wild Galah in action. I used the burst function on my new camera and boy oh boy i was so excited to get these photo's this morning of the Galah. Now all i have to do is get an action photo of Indi flying it is so hard as he flies really quickly. It was raining this morning and they love to be silly in the rain..I am thrilled with these first time flying shots. I thought Deborah would be interested in this. I went out the front of our house this morning and got these shots the galah was on the road in front of our house when he took off. So happy with these.

First time ever flying shots of a wild galah i am so excited now i have to get Indi hopefully.


















I am pleased with this one.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow those shots are amazing Lyn . Beautiful! Interesting what shots you can get with a very fast camera! I'm loving all the pics taken lately with your great new camera .


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Wow those shots are amazing Lyn . Beautiful! Interesting what shots you can get with a very fast camera! I'm loving all the pics taken lately with your great new camera .


Thank you Julie. I am loving my new camera love the burst function. All i need now is a action flying shot of Indi and ill be happy. Can't wait to get that one. I will be excited to get one of my boy hopefully soon.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Burst shows are so good for moments like this, especially when the birds move so quickly that you would miss so much with a normal cameras shooting function. 

It would be interesting if you had a on-going camera pictures thread, Lyn. As you are learning all about this camera and the different functions it would show the progress you've made really clearly.


----------



## Kate C (Oct 15, 2007)

They are really fantastic pictures Lyn. You're new camera is certainly great. Mind you I am more than happy with my new camera. It pretty much does everything I want it to do. I just have to learn how to use all it's functions now myself. As you know it is nowhere near as good as yours but it is still pretty good and I like the fact that it has a good built in flash and takes ordinary re-chargeable batteries.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Kate C said:


> They are really fantastic pictures Lyn. You're new camera is certainly great. Mind you I am more than happy with my new camera. It pretty much does everything I want it to do. I just have to learn how to use all it's functions now myself. As you know it is nowhere near as good as yours but it is still pretty good and I like the fact that it has a good built in flash and takes ordinary re-chargeable batteries.


Thank you Kate. Your camera is a good model and a good brand you showed it to me on Skype. I am sure once you learn where all of the functions are on the camera you will take amazing photo's. It was a quick moment when i dashed outside when i saw the galah on the road i aimed and took the photo i didn't think i was going to get these shots. I am really happy with what i took. Now i need a flying shot of Indi that would make me very happy. Thrilled i mean.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Therm said:


> Burst shows are so good for moments like this, especially when the birds move so quickly that you would miss so much with a normal cameras shooting function.
> 
> It would be interesting if you had a on-going camera pictures thread, Lyn. As you are learning all about this camera and the different functions it would show the progress you've made really clearly.


Thanks Emma for your comments. I will leave that up to Deb if she wants to make this thread i am in right now an ongoing one that would be good but i don't want the old photo's in from my old camera so if deb wants to only make this thread ongoing would be ok with me she can either close the other ones and ill make this one ongoing. Deb can change the title of it to if she wants to. I don't want the old threads of my photo's in with this new thread i have made this one can be ongoing and the other ones closed.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

The pictures of the Galahs are amazing. I'm very impressed!

The camera is obviously a great one and your pictures are so clear and elegant they look professional.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> 
> The pictures of the Galahs are amazing. I'm very impressed!
> 
> The camera is obviously a great one and your pictures are so clear and elegant they look professional.*


Thank you Deb. For your kind words. I was outside at the right time when he flew off. I used the montion Sutter. To do this. Maybe I'll get another photo today still showing overcast. I am happy you like them. I think I am going to put some of these on a print and frame it for an art show when it comes up.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*In my shoe*

Hi. Everyone!!! I wanted to mow the back of the lawn this morning and it has been raining the last 4 days so anyways i always check out my shoes to see if there are any spider's in my shoes but when i checked and went to put my foot in the shoe it felt slimey i quickly took my foot out and mum came to see what i was going on about and there was a prince frog hiding right up in the toe of the shoe a friend of mine just had a toad in her shoe so now i have a frog. I guess he was hiding in there from the rain anyway he is safely in a pot in the back yard with a plant in it. Gave me a scare.

The things we find in our out side shoes.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Got a few more Galah flying shots. Next time ill have to get the galah front on flying.

Opps I'm being watched.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, those are amazing photos!  

The Galah shots are mesmerizing; so clear, too!

I absolutely love the frog sitting on your tennis shoe. He's adorable


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, those are amazing photos!
> 
> The Galah shots are mesmerizing; so clear, too!
> 
> I absolutely love the frog sitting on your tennis shoe. He's adorable


Thank you Gi Gi. Glad you liked my flying photos and the frog.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Got a Kookubarra flying this morning*

Hello Everyone!!! This morning the Kookubarra's were on the telegraph wires so i dashed out side with my camera and got some awesome pictures. If only i could get a photo like this of Indi. Guess one day. The Kookubarra was in our front yard.What do you all think?

Kookubarra flying.













































His mate was laughing at him taking off in flight.


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Very impressive. 
Indy's will get better. Just harder because you can't get asuch space between you. You'll get one eventually I'm sure.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Therm said:


> Very impressive.
> Indy's will get better. Just harder because you can't get asuch space between you. You'll get one eventually I'm sure.


Thank you Emma. Yes it is harder to get a photo of Indi inside the house. But one day I will. It was fun taking these pictures.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, those are amazing! I love them; it's fascinating how birds fly and so special when we can catch that on film! 

Well done  hoto:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, those are amazing! I love them; it's fascinating how birds fly and so special when we can catch that on film!
> 
> Well done  hoto:


Thanks Gi Gi. Birds fascinate me when they are flying. Yes it is special when you can get the right picture at the right time.I just love taking photos of any subject.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Lunch time*

Went to a Restaurant for lunch today it is over looking the river and it was nice and cool had a really yummy meal also was huge to but the taste of the Burger to the salad dressing garlic etc really left a wonderful taste in my mouth. It was really yummy.



















Boats on the river.









Sun Shinning on the water looks like crystal.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Wonderful pictures!

I love the ones of the little frog in your shoe. :laughing2:
The flight shots are beyond awesome.

It appears you are greatly enjoying your new camera. :2thumbs:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Wonderful pictures!
> 
> I love the ones of the little frog in your shoe. :laughing2:
> The flight shots are beyond awesome.
> ...


Thanks Deb. Yes I am really enjoying my camera. I just love taking photos. Especially the flying ones. I also like the photo of the little frog in the shoe to. Hope to get some more photos soon.


----------



## BudgieFriendly (May 14, 2016)

Great pictures! Looks like a beautiful place to live. I am sure you will get one of Indigo soon.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

I'm really enjoying all these shots with your new camera Lyn! With the birds (galahs and kookaburras) you caught them in some positions that are too fast for our eyes to normally catch, it's interesting! 

That's a pretty big frog in your shoe lol . Here in the US, they sell that species in the pet shops and call them White's or Dumpy tree frogs.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> I'm really enjoying all these shots with your new camera Lyn! With the birds (galahs and kookaburras) you caught them in some positions that are too fast for our eyes to normally catch, it's interesting!
> 
> That's a pretty big frog in your shoe lol . Here in the US, they sell that species in the pet shops and call them White's or Dumpy tree frogs.


Thanks Julie. I was really surprised when I captured the flying photos. My old camera never did this. I am enjoying taking photos again. The frog is just called a green frog.



BudgieFriendly said:


> Great pictures! Looks like a beautiful place to live. I am sure you will get one of Indigo soon.


Thank you. One day I will get the right photo of Indi.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, your day on the water looks great! That burger, my oh my! :wow: 

I love burgers--so I just got very, very hungry as it's not dinnertime yet over here  

I look forward to seeing more!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, your day on the water looks great! That burger, my oh my! :wow:
> 
> I love burgers--so I just got very, very hungry as it's not dinnertime yet over here
> 
> I look forward to seeing more!


Thsnks Gi Gi. It was a yummy burger the flavours in my mouth all at once was amazing. I am sick of our heat so mum and I plus two friends are going down to Bargara beach to have fish and chips on the sand for lunch. So I'll take some more photos we are taking fold up chairs to sit on and a little table. Weather for humidity has been shocking. 85 every day and won't let up yesterday the temp was 35. I have Indi in the cool part of the house and I put a ice cube in his water. We may get a storm later today to cool things down.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Yesterday Mum and went to the beach with friends to relax.. As it has been to hot the breeze was lovely and the waves rolling in to. But i thought id share some photo's of flying sea gulls and the ocean The beach went to was Bargara Beach.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful new pictures, Lyn!

I must say, I'm getting much more tempted to buy the same camera every time I see the pictures you've been capturing.

Hmmmm, I have a 27 year wedding anniversary coming up...
Considering I got nothing for the 25 year anniversary maybe a new camera is in order - even if I buy it for myself! :laughing2:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Beautiful new pictures, Lyn!
> 
> I must say, I'm getting much more tempted to buy the same camera every time I see the pictures you've been capturing.
> 
> ...



Thank you Deb. Yes you should shout yourself a new camera. I am loving it. I will be going to Woodgate beach in a few weeks time there is wild kangaroos there it was interesting to see who my camera goes. I am going to South Austrqlia in September so I'll have new photos then. Maybe your husband will buy you one. You will have to hint to him maybe put pictures of the camera where he sits or on the fridge then you will get your camera. I am very happy with it and I know you will be to. You should shout yourself a gift every now and then. Go for it Deb. I'll be looking forward to seeing your pictures. I say buy it


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, those are truly amazing photos! I'm in awe of the spectacular flight shots of the seagulls you have managed to get  :whoo: :first:

The beach photos look like they should be on a post card


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, those are truly amazing photos! I'm in awe of the spectacular flight shots of the seagulls you have managed to get  :whoo: :first:
> 
> The beach photos look like they should be on a post card


Thank you Gi Gi. I am enjoying taking photo's again. My Old camera couldn't do this i am looking forward to taking more and more photo's for you to see. Glad you liked them.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Found a few more i zoomed up on. I even got the sparkle's on the water from the sun. I am going to enter some of these into the show at the end of May.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I absolutely love the second shot of the seagull in this batch!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *I absolutely love the second shot of the seagull in this batch!*


Thank you Deb. I like that one to. It is going to be hard to pick some out for the show at the end of May. I am happy you are liking the flying shots. I still say Shout yourself a camera the same as me. You will love it just as much as I do.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

My lunch for today. Mum made it it was yummy.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I agree with Deb, the second seagull photo is great!  It really is fantastic, very striking with the seagull right in the middle of the frame. 

Your lunch looks good, too!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> I agree with Deb, the second seagull photo is great!  It really is fantastic, very striking with the seagull right in the middle of the frame.
> 
> Your lunch looks good, too!


Thank you Gi Gi.. My lunch was yum.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Waves crashing against the rocks.*

Hello Everyone... I went to the beach the other day and got some nice sea shots rolling against the rocks.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*New Topic. Spider*

Hi. Everyone... Late this afternoon I went out side in the cool and i nearly run into this Golden Orb Spider and his web. I don't like spider's much. First time i got the web in a photo my old camera never did this.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ooh, cool! I can't wait to see the spider


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*New Photo's*

Hi Everyone... I got some more shots of the Spider i have been practicing and have the web now. Isn't the web amazing.. I set the ISO Lower to get the web to stand out..What do you think?

Golden Orb Spider. Behind on I think he was eating his dinner.









Front on


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Great pictures, I like how you can see the little hairs on the spider. Close ups are always interesting you notice things you otherwise might not see.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Awesome pics Lyn. Looks like professional pics from a nature book or magazine!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Excellent photography! :wow:*


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

Lyn, your progress is excellent to see. 
As I scrolled through I was amazed at the improvements you are making. 
The spiders are very professional looking and getting the web to stand out makes the whole thing so much better. 

great job.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Cody said:


> Great pictures, I like how you can see the little hairs on the spider. Close ups are always interesting you notice things you otherwise might not see.


Thank you... I was really pleased when I got the first shot. I lowed the ISO on my camera to make him stand out.



RavensGryf said:


> Awesome pics Lyn. Looks like professional pics from a nature book or magazine!


Thank you. Julie. What a nice comment.



FaeryBee said:


> *Excellent photography! :wow:*


Thank you Deb.



Therm said:


> Lyn, your progress is excellent to see.
> As I scrolled through I was amazed at the improvements you are making.
> The spiders are very professional looking and getting the web to stand out makes the whole thing so much better.
> 
> great job.


Thank you Emma. Wow I wasn't expecting a huge comment very nice of you. I am thrilled with my first photo. All I want to learn to take is the stars if I can


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, Lyn, that is absolutely beautiful! I agree that those are very, very professional looking and absolutely stunning to behold. Such detail! 

Thanks so much for sharing your masterpieces


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, Lyn, that is absolutely beautiful! I agree that those are very, very professional looking and absolutely stunning to behold. Such detail!
> 
> Thanks so much for sharing your masterpieces


Thank you Gi Gi. I don't mind sharing. I am only happy to . I am happy you liked them.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Lyn's pics*

The water and seagulls make me want to reread Jonathon Livingston Seagull again. Wonderful work , Lyn!! J A


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> The water and seagulls make me want to reread Jonathon Livingston Seagull again. Wonderful work , Lyn!! J A


Thank you JoAnn. I don't no the book you are reading ill have to look it up


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

The other day i got a few photo's of wild galah's in my front yard i got really close to them.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

So that wasn't zooming in? They let you get that close? How cool! They must be used to people, like the pigeons and sparrows here. In the first pic, the top bird is a female.. brown eyes as opposed to black in cockatoo species .


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> So that wasn't zooming in? They let you get that close? How cool! They must be used to people, like the pigeons and sparrows here. In the first pic, the top bird is a female.. brown eyes as opposed to black in cockatoo species .


I didn't have to zoom in very much they were on my front lawn in the front yard. If I had of got to close they would of flown off. The camera would of scared them. But they were watching me with there big eyes. I was happy just to get a photo of them up close.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*New Topic*

Hi. Everyone!!! I got some cool shots of an Ibis this morning in my back yard. I had to hide behind a tree to catch them as they are so fast when they fly off. Also got a Pigeon to

Best shot yet.



























Off he goes









Pigeon









The Moon


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

:wow: OMG! That first Ibis shot is absolutely amazing! Look at it's position, it's like it's jumping on a trampoline . They're all great shots Lyn. The Ibis photos are just eye candy . The moon looks cool too!


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Great pictures!!!
Thanks so much for sharing.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> :wow: OMG! That first Ibis shot is absolutely amazing! Look at it's position, it's like it's jumping on a trampoline . They're all great shots Lyn. The Ibis photos are just eye candy . The moon looks cool too!


Thanks Julie. It looks like the Ibis a doing ballet. Just lucky to catch it at the right time.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

ReneBC said:


> Great pictures!!!
> Thanks so much for sharing.


Your Welcome Rene.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Here is another shot i got of the Ibis he was taking off before i got the first picture.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Fish in the ocean*

It was so hot the other day and we went to the beach with friends had a swim and then you could feed the fish there was brim hugs fish and about 100 of them that swam around our legs i was freaking out as they were nibbling my feet cause they wanted to be fed we fed them bits of bread which we are aloud to do. It was so cool.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*What do you think*

Hi. Everyone... I tried to erase out the wires in the back ground of this photo. What do you think Deb. Can you make this picture better for me you see the original at the top. This took me ages. Someone said that this photo would look good with out the wires in the background. My first time at doing this.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great pictures, Lyn.

I see you are really enjoying having your new camera. *


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Great pictures, Lyn.
> 
> I see you are really enjoying having your new camera. *


Thank you Deb. Yes I am enjoying my camera. I had a lesson on it the other day. I am going to buy a lens to attach onto my camera to zoom out more to get a bird flying. Deb can you take out the wires in the first photo of the Ibis is that to much trouble to do. Mine looks really rusty.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, those are some wonderful photos! 

They are extremely professional photos


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

Amazing pictures! The ibis looks so cool!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

HappiBudgie said:


> Amazing pictures! The ibis looks so cool!


Thank you. I was excited when I got the shot.



StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, those are some wonderful photos!
> 
> They are extremely professional photos


Thank you Gi Gi. Just lucky being outside at the right time.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Lyn's pics*

Hi,Lyn.

Jonathon Livingston Seagull was written by Richard Bach more than 40 years ago. It is one of my all time favorites. Jonathon and his students live on a beach near an ocean. They grew up with a flock of other gulls who earn their lively hood by scrounging food in the nearby beaches and local ships, etc.

One day, Jonathon is inspired by the "great gull" To learn the intricate components of flight and take this to the point that Jonathon and later other young gulls passed beyond the spiritual veil of life. Most of the flock reject Jonathon and the wisdom he discovers and later returns to teach any others who decide to join Jonathon and others like Fletcher Lyn Gull.

This spiritual journey is explored by Richard Bach In a number of short but thought provoking books. Subjects include flying small airplanes, Seagulls, a group of inspiring raccoons and Richards Life challenges, including Richards recent near death experience as a result of crashing Richards airplane and his recovery.

The list of titles can be found on Amazon and include both fiction and nonfiction. There is a blog that Richard and many of his followers contribute/ share their similar odysseys on the way to self awareness. I have read many but not all as I remember as a child sitting in front of my father in a small airplane, that seemed huge to me as a child and being allowed to help pull the Stick that "drives" the airplane. As I looked through the front window of the plane something in my soul flew free among the clouds and beyond. I learned later that this was my Father's way of introducing the process to a young child.

For me Robert Louis Stephenson Wrote a poem about a little girl
who looked forth from a swing that took her up so high until she could see over the garden wall so wide: rivers, and trees and all over the countryside.

It is well worth sharing this adventure with small children who immediately experience the magic. Blessings, Jo Ann:hug::grouphug::hug:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

You did fine in removing the wires. 
It just takes a great deal of time and patience to get the effect you want when working in PhotoShop.
If you aren't happy with the way your picture currently looks, go back to the original photo and try it again. 
As you learned when you started working with PhotoShop, the more often you practice, the better you will be at doing it. 

If you remember, you've made changes of this sort in photoshop in the past. 
I know there was a time when you worked to remove cage bars from a photo (that was probably over a year or so ago though). 
The difference in your skill level in that first try and the recent one you've done with the Ibis shows how far you have progressed!

Keep up the good work. :thumbsup:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Deb. I did it I googled on how to do it the right way i found out how to get rid of the wires where the toes are and i used the stamp for that. Deb What do you think of this picture now.

BEFORE.









AFTER
I DID IT DEB. I AM REALLY EXCITED. WHAT DO YOU THINK?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I think you've done a great job with it! :thumbsup:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *I think you've done a great job with it! :thumbsup:*


I resized the photo and i then put it into photoshop again to have another go at it through the week. I try not to let things beat me. This time it took me ages to do most of the day and doing it in the boiling hot weather was hard. Wish it would cool down. I think i might enter this photo into the Bundaberg Show in May.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

That's a great photo, Lyn, and you definitely did a very professional job with removing the wires :thumbsup:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> That's a great photo, Lyn, and you definitely did a very professional job with removing the wires :thumbsup:


Thank you Gi Gi. My arm was sore after spending so much time doing. Now I no how Deb feels with her sore arm.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

You did a great job with that Lyn ! It's looks so good. I definitely think you should enter it in the contest!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> You did a great job with that Lyn ! It's looks so good. I definitely think you should enter it in the contest!


Thanks Julie. Yes i am going to enter it into the show.


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Lyn's pics*

Wonderful work Lyn. Keep growing and enjoy the process. Blessings, Jo Ann
:yellow face 2::thumbup::thumbup::cheers::cheers::hug::hug: :music: :music::yo:


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Jo Ann said:


> Wonderful work Lyn. Keep growing and enjoy the process. Blessings, Jo Ann
> :yellow face 2::thumbup::thumbup::cheers::cheers::hug::hug: :music: :music::yo:


Thank you Jo Ann. I appreciate your kind words.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*Brand New Photo's Haven't posted for a while. Check out my Wild life birds.*

HI. Everyone!!! I haven't posted any photo's for a while so i thought i'd share some of my photography of the wild drongro's. For those who don't no what a drongo is it is a bird. I hope you like the other Wild life i am posting. I have been learning a lot about my new camera and i love it so much. The Bundaberg Show is coming up this week i have entered some of these photo's into the show mainly the drongo pictures.

I took this photo of a Drongo in flight just after he caught the mince









Can't wait till i catch my dinner.






















































Drongo in our tree.









Our Butterfly



























A Different Willie Wag Tail he doesn't sit on our hands he is wild









Thank you for stopping by.​


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow Lyn!! I love to see this thread . You always have such stunning photos. You MUST enter your work at the next photo competition . I am a fan of your photography! The Drongo pics are absolutely amazing. What is that he caught to eat?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

RavensGryf said:


> Wow Lyn!! I love to see this thread . You always have such stunning photos. You MUST enter your work at the next photo competition . I am a fan of your photography! The Drongo pics are absolutely amazing. What is that he caught to eat?


Thank you Julie for your nice compliments. Yes I have entered some of these photos into the Bundaberg Show it starts on Wednesday. The bird is catching mince which is meat this mince is very healthy for the bird no fat in the meat so all good. I took the flying shots in the Shutter Spped have been learning so much about it.


----------



## ReneBC (Mar 26, 2016)

Great photos!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

ReneBC said:


> Great photos!
> Thanks for sharing


Thank you Rene.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, Lyn, I am in awe of your latest incredible photos!! The drogo is amazing, I though he was a sort of raven at first. 

What beautiful pictures, I think they should win many awards, in my opinion


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Lyn,

The pictures you have captured are exceptional!
Are you throwing food up into the air for the drogos to go after so you can take their pictures?
It appears the bird is going after small balls of something...

Are you using the 4G burst photography for the drogos in flight and then choosing the pictures from the groupings?

Are you using the auto focus tracking feature when the pictures of the drogo in flight?

I particularly love the 5th picture of the drogo and the first picture of your butterfly!*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Lyn,
> 
> The pictures you have captured are exceptional!
> Are you throwing food up into the air for the drogos to go after so you can take their pictures?
> ...


Thank you Deb. Mum was throwing the mince up in the air when I was taking the photos and the bird was flying really fast. I didn't use the 4K Burst. I have been taking the birds flying in the Shutter S and Manual M. I set it at 1/1600 for Shutter and Fa 5.0 I set this in the manual. I find taking the birds is better taken in the Shutter mode.



StarlingWings said:


> Wow, Lyn, I am in awe of your latest incredible photos!! The drogo is amazing, I though he was a sort of raven at first.
> 
> What beautiful pictures, I think they should win many awards, in my opinion


Thank you Gi Gi. No we don't have Ravens out here only crows. But these birds are Drongros they come every winter when spring comes they go back up to North Queensland for the rest of the months.. I'll let you no how they go in the show I'll be going out on Wednesday.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Thanks for the information on the camera settings, Lyn. :hug:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Thanks for the information on the camera settings, Lyn. :hug:*


Deb the flight settings I gave you are for birds flying outside. You may need more light inside your house to take flying shots of your birds. I have tried with Indi it is hard haven't got the right one yet for him. I have no trouble taking them outside. Did you buy a camera the same as mine?


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

*New Photo's That i have been taking with my new camers.*

HI. Everyone!!! I have picked out some of my photography for you all to see i am getting better with my camera and knowing where things are in the Manual. I have been taking photo's in the Shutter and Manual. Anyway hope you like what i have picked out for you all to see..
Pelican flying at Burnett Heads Beach got this one on Sunday.









Drongo Bird in full Flight.









Garnet diving into the water.









Pelican flying









Drongo being silly









Lapwing chasing one another









pencil Orchid My mother grew this.









Pelican flying again









Pelican landing









Blue Faced Honey eater chasing ants on our fence.









Rainbow Lorikett flying.









Wander Butterfly in our backyard.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, Lyn, those are amazing! I still don't know how you manage to get such spectacular shots of the birds, those are really something  

The last photo of the butterfly and flower is also amazing! 

Well done, thanks so much for bringing a smile to my face this morning :hug:


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

These are stunning!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, Lyn, those are amazing! I still don't know how you manage to get such spectacular shots of the birds, those are really something
> 
> The last photo of the butterfly and flower is also amazing!
> 
> Well done, thanks so much for bringing a smile to my face this morning :hug:


Thank you Gi Gi. I am getting use to my new camera now. Still learning about the Manual. I am excited to get some different photo's when i go to South Australia tomorrow.. Hope i don't freeze...


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Beautiful pictures, Lyn!

I'm totally in love with the Rainbow Lorikeet :001_wub:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *Beautiful pictures, Lyn!
> 
> I'm totally in love with the Rainbow Lorikeet :001_wub:*


Thank you Deb. Yes the Rainbow Lorikeet's are Beautiful aren't they some people have them for pets but you have to have a licence to own one here in Australia not sure about overseas though but you can have them as a pet over there to they make really good pets they are good talker's to. Ill try to get more photo's when i come home from my holiday to South Australia.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

We feed the Rainbow Lorikeet's they are beautiful and you can walk right up to them a couple more photo's of them.

Rainbow Lorikeet's in our backyard.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Wow, they're beautiful! It looks like a professional photo


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Wow, they're beautiful! It looks like a professional photo


Thank you Gi Gi. Yes they are Beautiful.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Have a couple of photo's for you


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Lyn, those are beautiful photos! 

If you click "edit", you can remove the links to the photos you don't want


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Lyn, those are beautiful photos!
> 
> If you click "edit", you can remove the links to the photos you don't want


Hi. Gi Gi. I just found out how to take them off sorry for not understanding i haven't been on here for a while. I by mistake duplicuted them. I do not want my photography thread closed .


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Those are some beautiful new pictures, Lyn!! 

The duck has such a sweet expression, and you have such good photos of all the birds! Birds are extremely hard to photograph since they're so fast, but those are amazing   

Thanks for putting a big smile on my face, Lyn!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> Those are some beautiful new pictures, Lyn!!
> 
> The duck has such a sweet expression, and you have such good photos of all the birds! Birds are extremely hard to photograph since they're so fast, but those are amazing
> 
> Thanks for putting a big smile on my face, Lyn!


Thank you Gi Gi. Sorry i was frustrated and i couldn't edit my photo's in the Quote . It doesn't bother me that no one makes a comment but i am glad that you liked my new photo's and yes they are hard to photograph . I just wanted to take the dragon fly out cause i was going to enter it into a competition plus the duck in the blue water.. I am happy to share my photo's . I am going to get a DLSR Camera in June as the Panasonic camera is playing up.


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Here are a couple more photo's of my Nature Photography
Pelican









Cattle Egret.









Bees.


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

How beautiful! You are a very talented photographer


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

StarlingWings said:


> How beautiful! You are a very talented photographer


Thank you Gi Gi. Much a appreciate..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You've become an excellent wildlife photographer now, Lyn.
It's wonderful you have such a wide variety of birds and animals in your area to use as subjects for your pictures.
Your photos are very professional and I certainly enjoyed seeing them.*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *You've become an excellent wildlife photographer now, Lyn.
> It's wonderful you have such a wide variety of birds and animals in your area to use as subjects for your pictures.
> Your photos are very professional and I certainly enjoyed seeing them.*


]Thank you so much Deb. I really appreciate your kind words. Truly i mean this this is the truth... I will put back some of the photo's i first had on but one of them i wanted to add into a competition but the dragon fly i will post back on i have decided to put another photo into a competition... I am very sorry for being frustrated I forgot how to use the thread i have been busy as you no with my house being hit by bad weather.. I hope you all don't mind me posting them here


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

I decided to put back the Dragon Fly. I love this photo i have never taken a dragon fly before. I am really proud of this photo..


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The picture of the dragonfly is absolutely breathtaking!

That will be a contest winner for sure! :thumbup:*


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

FaeryBee said:


> *The picture of the dragonfly is absolutely breathtaking!
> 
> That will be a contest winner for sure! :thumbup:*


Thank you so much Deb. I have another photo in mind at the moment maybe ill post this one but ill see i do lke it though.


----------



## Hunterkat (Mar 29, 2017)

Wow that picture is gorgeous!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Hunterkat said:


> Wow that picture is gorgeous!


Thank you so much Katherine


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Wow Lyn! Those shots are truly amazing! All of them. I admit I haven’t been keeping up on anyone’s photos as of late, and it was a real treat to see these .


----------



## jellybug (Aug 11, 2017)

Wow I LOVE your photos! They're so beautiful and professional looking!


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

jellybug said:


> Wow I LOVE your photos! They're so beautiful and professional looking!


Thank you so much i am happy you liked my photo's.



RavensGryf said:


> Wow Lyn! Those shots are truly amazing! All of them. I admit I haven't been keeping up on anyone's photos as of late, and it was a real treat to see these .


Thank you so much Julie.


----------



## Blingy (Feb 26, 2018)

G'Day Lyn! I just wanted to tell you how much I've enjoyed looking at your photos. As a fellow Aussie, it's wonderful to see our native wildlife captured so beautifully. Your photos truly are stunning. You have a real talent and I look forward to seeing what's to come.


----------



## Brienne (Apr 29, 2015)

Awesome photos, Lyn...especially, the Heron and Dragonfly.


----------

